# pet passport



## mikkidee (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi all, can someone tell me about the pet passport procedure and what you do when you want to enter back into this country. We would love to take our little chocy lab with us abroad. I know i could find out on the net but it is better to ask someone who has already been there and done it. We spent 2 weeks in France this year before we bought our MH. We stayed at a village called Samoens near the French/Swiss Alps and absolutely loved it. We also couldn't believe how geared up they are for motorhomers (aires de services). Were hoping to go back next year but with our pooch hence the question about the pet passport. 

eagerly awaiting your advice and replies 

Mike


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Try,

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/tutorials-show-4.html

tony


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Mike there is also lots of info in the Pets Forum on here.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-23.html

Have a look at the two stickies at the top of the forum too, is there anything in particular that you are worried about or would like to discuss.

To be heading off next year you really need to start the process ASAP.

Just to add we have been twice now with our two dogs, first time was a bit nervous as you worry that you have everything in order etc we find it so easy using the tunnel as the dogs stay with us in the MH and 40 minutes later we are on the road again.


----------



## mikkidee (Jun 19, 2009)

how much does it cost?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I think we paid about £200 for everything required to get our dog the passport - tag, injections, blood test, passport etc.

As it says in the tutorial Tony linked to - the visit to a vet abroad costs a few tens of Euros.

Gerald


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes Gerald,a couple of weeks ago for 2 cats and one dog in Calais it cost 70 euro,could not object to that.

tony


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

We find the Vet at Forges very reasonable about a two hour drive from Calais, from what I have read it is cheaper a little further away from Calais.

As to the setting up cost of the passport I guess it is going to vary where you are in the UK from Vet to Vet.


----------



## MrColt (Mar 15, 2009)

Nothing to worry about but must have rabies jab at least six months before you go. As advised take euro tunnel so you can stay in the van . We take our three dogs its great. Dont get checked on way out is just on return, you take your pet in to PETs building they scan micro chip and check matches passport then you on your way! Feel freee to ask anything else
Tony


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

I'm going to be taking my dog for the first time next year. She has her passport and has had the rabies jab and blood test come back, so she's ok from April next year.

What I wanted to ask was when and how do you book an appointment with a French vet for the return to England? Also what exactly does the French vet have to do?


----------



## OllyHughes (May 19, 2009)

hi mikkidee 
Just to add to the comprehensive replies already posted, If you take your own treatments ie:- Frontline for ticks and a worming tablet from your vet it reduces the vet bill in France. We paid 30Euros for one dog instead of 70. 

Make sure the French Vet fills in the Passport correctly, if he or she makes a mistake ask them to start again in a new box also if you pay by cedit card keep the reciept as it has a date stamp. 

I say this because the vet who did our dog altered one digit of the time slightly, and on arrival in Portsmouth it was queried and they asked for the reciept. 

There are vets in almost all French town and a good many villages. Around the channel ports a great many speak English, and are well practised in the use of the Pet Passport. 

Don't do as we did and start worrying overly about it, just put a little thought into it before hand and it will be okay. 

Regards 
Olly


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

clianthus said:


> What I wanted to ask was when and how do you book an appointment with a French vet for the return to England? Also what exactly does the French vet have to do?


Hi Jen

See .: this post :. from Mavis for more info on the whys and wherefores, and .: this one :. for info on where to go.

Gerald


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

First

M<r Colt is wrong

You have to wait until dog is at least 13 weks old, then it can have a rabies jab. You then wait a month and they take a blood sample and run a rabies antibody test, if positive thye issue a passport, if negative you start again. The anti body test takes about two weeks. Once you have the passport you can travel with the dog. You must wait 6 months from the date of the antibody positiver terst until you can return into the UK

You must allow at least 8 months from vaccination date to return date

The Vet abroad just does a specifie4d Tick treatment and signs the passport, he cam do a general helath check as well.

I generally just turn up, they fit you in

Remember the timing not less than 24 hours before or more than 48 hours before boarding


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

thieawin said:


> Remember the timing not less than 24 hours before or more than 48 hours before boarding


It's before checking in, not boarding.


----------



## yorksbill (Mar 9, 2008)

Just one other thing to bear in mind. Do not insure your dog with Tesco because they do not offer cover for travel abroad if you are travelling in a motorhome.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

I concur with all the above, our passport cost in the region of £150, we have travelled on ferries up to now, a few puppy pads down in the van "just in case" and a Serene Um tablet (herbal calming tablet) and everythings fine. First time is nerve racking but after that its a doddle. :wink:


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

"Just one other thing to bear in mind. Do not insure your dog with Tesco because they do not offer cover for travel abroad if you are travelling in a motorhome."

Hmm, is that in the small print bill? Our dog is insured with Tesco but I did not realise the above is the case.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

The was a rumour a why'll back that the powers that be were considering allowing the pet owner to administer the worm/tick treatment themselves before returning from abroad, anyone heard anything more on this.

Charlie


----------



## yorksbill (Mar 9, 2008)

Re Tesco not insuring pets if you travel abroad in Motorhome. I am not sure where it is in the small print, but they have definitely confirmed to me in writing that their underwriters will not cover, unless you are just staying in one place all the time. I only found out all this when I tried to increase the length of time we were planning to be in France part way through the insurance policy period. Needless to say I was not impressed and after a lot of arguing they reluctantly agreed to cover just this once and only for one trip. So off to find a new insurer at renewal time.

I still cannot understand the logic of their reasoning (and nor could the person I spoke to from Tesco ) but underwriters is underwriters and what they say goes. 

Bill


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

derek500 said:


> thieawin said:
> 
> 
> > Remember the timing not less than 24 hours before or more than 48 hours before boarding
> ...


Thats correct and dont forget if there is any hold up with strikes etc book your dog into the Pet Control in the same way and then demand to be allowed to go to that strip they call no mans's land (Channel Tunnel)where you can then park with you pet.
Its the quay side on the Ferry.
All in all for 1 holiday it all adds up to about £300.00 with all the fees and treatment and fares for the crossing.

And dont forget the Catapillers in a Jan to Mar holiday abroad.
There are in nests in Spain amongst the villages Pine Trees.
My son had them in his garden even at La Nucia.
The strings of the Procession Catapiller are a danger to your pets.
There is a lovely write up and photos on here somewhere.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

Don't forget you can save money on the fares by booking with different companies for different directions of travel.

i.e. for France to England. LD Lines and P&O only charge 50% of the pet fee.

Others like Eurotunnel, Norfolk Line and Sea France charge the full amount.

Therefore England to France, Eurotunnel, Norfolk Line and Sea France charge nothing for pets. LD and P&O, charge 50% of the fee.


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks yorksbill,

Was the problem with your Tesco cover that you were away for more than 30 days? I've just been on the phone to Tesco Pet Insurance and was told my dog is covered for motorhome travel abroad as long as it does not exceed 30 days. The lady I spoke to confirmed this with the underwriters.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

derek500 said:


> Don't forget you can save money on the fares by booking with different companies for different directions of travel.
> 
> i.e. for France to England. LD Lines and P&O only charge 50% of the pet fee.
> 
> ...


I forgot to mention, that even if you're not paying a fee for your pet, it has to be registered with the ferry company. A quick phone call with the booking reference is sufficient.


----------



## yorksbill (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Glengyle, In their letter to me Tesco say "We are unable to cover for pets abroad unless the trip is to visit a permanent place of residence. We would also need to know whether the customer was going to register with a vet whilst outside the UK"

In another letter they say "Our underwriters consider that to carry a pet in a motorhome abroad is not a risk they are willing to take on"

They say this applies regardless of the length of stay abroad.

I would suggest that you get something in writing from Tesco to confirm you are covered.

Hope that helps.

Bill


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi personally I don't think I would ever risk just turning up at a vets in France but thats just me I like the i's dotted LOL 

Patrick at Forges is so good that I trust him 100% and it is so easy to get to him, I book the return appointment before leaving the UK and leave a mobile number in case of any changes etc.

My own Vet here in the UK last week told me that there are still some rumblings amonst the proffession with regard to changes in the passport......ie the return journey but nothing definite.


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi Bill,

I seem to recall when advising Tesco last year that we were taking the dog to Spain in January 2009 that they questioned me over the phone about length of time we would spend on each site. Indeed the lady I spoke to this morning said there was already a note on my file saying that we were covered in January. This morning I told her we would be driving through France with single night stops, then 2 or 3 night stays on Spanish campsites. She put this to the underwriters and then assured me we would be covered, again adding a note to the file. She said she was unaware of this being an issue when motorhoming. But obviously it can be as you say. Perhaps it is down to different underwriters giving different views.

Glengyle


----------

